# Oakley A Frame Goggles or which goggle for a small/asian fit?



## dr4ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm currently on the hunt for a pair of goggles with a pair of lens that would be good in all conditions (for $100 or less). As of this moment, I plan on getting an Oakley A Frame with pink iridium lens for about $100. Is this a good price? (Shipping included)

My main question is, how do these fit? Face-wise. I'm asian so I have a 'smaller' face size. The current Oakley A Frames I'm looking at online, doesn't say if it's asian fit or not, so I assume it isn't. Would this still fit me okay? Or do A-Frames in general fit good for smaller faces?

I'm open to suggestions as well for other goggles. Thanks!


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

Maybe you could use some of these

Discount Oakley Goggles — Oakley Vault

or these

Oakley - The Official Site

hope this helps


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

dr4ke said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm currently on the hunt for a pair of goggles with a pair of lens that would be good in all conditions (for $100 or less). As of this moment, I plan on getting an Oakley A Frame with pink iridium lens for about $100. Is this a good price? (Shipping included)
> 
> ...


they should fit you fine. or, try looking for a specific asian fit goggle made by oakley. i think the crowbars (?) have an asian fit option but im not sure. also the pink iridium will work fine all conditions


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Goggle with an asian fit will be marked as such. You'll probably have to order it from an online retailer. Most brick and mortar stores don't carry them.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a pair of asian fit A-Frames that I'd part with. PM me if you're interested...

They currently have the persimmon lens in them and it's a little cloudy, so I would recommend a new lens. But the goggle itself is perfect


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Oakley A Frame Alternative Fit Goggles 2011

The A-Frames are good for smaller faces. I have a huge head and still love my A-Frames. I'm also Asian and I find the Asian fit to be perfect. I've heard some cases where there was still a gap in the nose for some Asians, but even they say the gap is significantly less than a regular pair of goggles.

Word of caution, Oakley lenses aren't cheap. You might be able to find some on sale though. If not, $120 isn't that bad considering your $100 budget. Asian Fits are pretty much non-existent in Oakley brick and mortar stores. Some shops carry em, but you'll find the biggest selection online.

Pink Iridium is my all-purpose lens as well. However, it's not the best lens for cloudy days or night riding.


----------

